# If your dog falls of the bed, READ THIS!



## Brenda-A

I'm writing his post because I would like to share my experience to help someone else who might be going through this.

Teddy, my tiny toy poodle, fell of the bed. My bed was pretty high so it was a serious fall. It was 3:30 am. I woke up scared, and it was a horrible feeling. I was trying to look online on what to do or any information, and I didn't find anything, that's the reason I'm writing this.

As soon as he fell, he got up and starting crying and limping. Later, I found out he had broken his leg. Thankfully, one of the emergency clinics I called told me what to do.

This is the advice she gave me:

Look at your dog and make sure he's not drifting into space.

Check his/her gums and make sure they are pink. Any other color might be a sign of shock.

Make sure his pupils are the same size. She told me if one pupil was bigger than the other one, it might be head trauma.

Luckily Teddy didn't have any of those things.

I waited until they opened my regular vet which was 9:00am.

Meanwhile, Teddy threw up twice. Later the vet told me it was because of the pain.

Teddy broke his leg and needed surgery.
Thankfully, the vet I go to gave me a really good price. He is an amazing vet with reasonable prices.

If you live in the Los Angeles area and you need an affordable vet, go to North Figueroa Animal Hospital.
The visit is $15.

BTW, I am not affiliated to the hospital nor am I getting paid to recommend them.

Teddy had surgery three weeks ago and he is doing great! I hope this helps anyone who might be going through this.


----------



## cdnpoodle

Oh my gosh, this happened to me once, my dog rolled out of bed, thankfully my bed isn't too high. Now, I build a wall out of pillows, I put king size pillows under my duvet cover and build a bunker wall so my little guy will never fall or roll out.

I also have a set of stairs for him to use so he doesn't jump off of the bed and hurt his joints.

I am so happy your little one is going to be okay, thank goodness for good vets! Hope the recovery continues to be fantastic!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'm seriously considering getting one of those low beds with the drawers beneath it so no one can creep underneath it either. I'm sorry that happened to your kiddo, thanks for the information.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of those low beds with the drawers beneath it so no one can creep underneath it either. I'm sorry that happened to your kiddo, thanks for the information.


That's what we are getting too.

@OP. I hope Teddy is doing much better now. My friend's mini poodle jumped off from the bed and hurt his spine. He's now going through hydrotherapy.


----------



## Brenda-A

cdnpoodle said:


> Oh my gosh, this happened to me once, my dog rolled out of bed, thankfully my bed isn't too high. Now, I build a wall out of pillows, I put king size pillows under my duvet cover and build a bunker wall so my little guy will never fall or roll out.
> 
> I also have a set of stairs for him to use so he doesn't jump off of the bed and hurt his joints.
> 
> I am so happy your little one is going to be okay, thank goodness for good vets! Hope the recovery continues to be fantastic!


Thanks. 

Thats a good idea. I put pillows in the bottom and for some reason now every time he moves I wake up. 

Either way my bed is next to the wall so he sleeps next to the wall and i'm his barrier.


----------



## Brenda-A

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of those low beds with the drawers beneath it so no one can creep underneath it either. I'm sorry that happened to your kiddo, thanks for the information.


I suggest you don't wait any longer. 

I knew my bed was too high and I needed to change it but I was putting it off. 

I know its extra expense but if you think about it, its way cheaper to change it now. A vet bill is way more expensive than just changing a bed.


----------



## Brenda-A

schnauzerpoodle said:


> That's what we are getting too.
> 
> @OP. I hope Teddy is doing much better now. My friend's mini poodle jumped off from the bed and hurt his spine. He's now going through hydrotherapy.


Thanks. He is doing great. 

I hope your friends poodle is doing great. I know that having your baby get injured is heartbreaking.


----------



## petitpie

Thanks for reminding everyone about high beds and small dogs. Hard floors might be a concern, too.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy

How scary! I am glad Teddy is doing better now.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Lila rolled off the bed once in her sleep. Scared all of us but thankfully she was not hurt. Now the kids sleep in crates at night because they were making mommy sweat too much during menopause. Lol. We all sleep much better now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brenda-A

Thanks!

Your baby is soo cute.


----------



## Brenda-A

Poodlemama99 said:


> Lila rolled off the bed once in her sleep. Scared all of us but thankfully she was not hurt. Now the kids sleep in crates at night because they were making mommy sweat too much during menopause. Lol. We all sleep much better now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Well since Teddy is an only child. I feel bad letting him sleep by himself. 

I'm considering getting him a sister but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Yes my kids are crated two and two. Omar has Penelope and Nicholas has Maggie. MPS hit our house years ago and a single poodle house we will never have. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brenda-A

Poodlemama99 said:


> Yes my kids are crated two and two. Omar has Penelope and Nicholas has Maggie. MPS hit our house years ago and a single poodle house we will never have. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thats soo cute. Thats why im considering getting Teddy a sister. Poodles are super smart and super cute. I love them!


----------



## Brenda-A

Thank you all for hoping Teddy get better.


----------

